# Rear View Camera



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

This is a mod I did last year on a recommendation from Wolfwood. I had a problem with it and even though it was out of warranty, RVCams.com really stand by their products as they fixed it no charge. (PHENOMENAL CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!! A+++ WOULD BUY AGAIN!!) Well... I just got the repaired parts today and hooked everything back up. As I never posted pics before, I thought I'd share.

You can see from the the below pics, I removed the center marker light, capped it off, and installed the camera in it's spot. PERFECT!!! Yep... I did have to take the rear wall off to run the cable as it's hardwired!


















Here is the connector. I think that it's pretty cool that it looks like a 5th wheel air brake hose!


















Here's where I put the monitor. As it's over the rear view mirror, it natural when driving.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Very nice. Great job on the installation.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

First off, that's a slick looking system.

Which camera and monitor model did you get?
Did you do the install or did you have it professionally done?
Does all the power come from your truck or do you have to tap into the 12v power in the OB?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

raynardo said:


> First off, that's a slick looking system.
> 
> Which camera and monitor model did you get?
> Did you do the install or did you have it professionally done?
> Does all the power come from your truck or do you have to tap into the 12v power in the OB?


Again... I have to give Wolfwood credit on this find as she had hers put in first.









1. I picked up model 56-CHNV from RVcams.com. I also picked up all of the recommended add-ons at the bottom of the page. What I liked about this system is that it's color. I didn't want a B/W monitor. There's also a mic in the camera so the DW can just say stop and I hear it through the monitor. It's real sensitive and I was surprised how well it sounds. When driving so I don't have to listen to a bunch of road noise, I just turn the volume down on the monitor. It also has night vision so when I'm pulling at night, it's CRYSTAL clear. I was VERY impressed when I saw it at night the first time.

2. Did the install myself. It wasn't too bad. I didn't pull the whole back wall off but I pulled the passenger side off so that I could fish one end of the 65' cable through where the marker light was. Once ran, I removed all of the old silicone and ran new beads down the side to seal it. Also used a dab on each screw going in. It looks just like it did from the factory. After that, I ran the wire the length of the frame to the tongue where I attached it to the quick disconnect kit. The quick disconnect kit is basically 2 custom wired 6-pin connectors. I was able to pick up some 7-pin wiring mounts from the local RV parts store and bolted one to the frame and one to the Titan. These worked like a charm. After that, it was simply running the 25' cable from the connector on the Titan along the bottom of the bed, into the cab, and then overhead through the ceiling so that the monitor side of the cable comes out right above the rear view mirror.

3. What's nice about this whole system is that the power is supplied through the monitor. That's just a 12v connection through the cigarette lighter. There's no tapping into the OB power system at all. I just mount the monitor, connect the video/audio cable (1 connection for both) and plug it in. BOOM... it works.









The guys at RVcams.com are just awesome. Again, they really helped me out even after it was out of warranty. Turned out one of the wires in the trailer side 6-pin connector broke and they fixed it up right. Kudos to Tim and Chuck for running a great business!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

So when you make it way down south, care to assist a fellow outbacker with that mod? Gotta say I sure could have used it today as I backed my trailer down my driveway.


----------



## dlewis (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks Great!! Great Job. I am thinking about ordering the kit... does it come with any sort of bracket to hang the lcd (ether on to the windshield or rearview mirror)?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

It does come with a craptastic screw-down metal mount that you can drill into your dash if you want. I opted not to do that!







I ordered this piece with the kit. It's a suction windshield mount. What's nice is that although it looks short, it has a 4" extension. That's how it's able to stick to the windshield and able to extend out to the front of my rear view mirror. I'll take a pic tonight and post it so you can check it out.


----------

